
Elon Musk’s Neuralink to livestream special project update on July 16 - kensai
https://www.teslarati.com/neuralink-project-demo-event-livestream-july-16/
======
kensai
"The technology being developed by Neuralink would theoretically allow us to
integrate with computers to access and process information just as well as our
AI counterparts. Essentially, our brains will have our very own AI in a cloud
that our brains can synthesize with as needed. We already interface with our
computers on a regular basis, so the jump from an external device to an
internal one would seem to be a natural progression.

Musk also suggested memory functionality as an area for Neuralink to focus on,
specifically for issues around Alzheimer’s, during his discussion on Axios.
“It’s incredibly sad when a mother forgets her children, and that can be
solved, too,” he noted. This concept is in line with marketable technology for
therapy use that Musk has hinted at before during his discussions with Tim
Urban. “We are aiming to bring something to market that helps with certain
severe brain injuries (stroke, cancer lesion, congenital) in about four
years,” he was quoted as saying.

Perhaps this therapeutic research will be included in the July 16th event. Or
perhaps we’ll see something pulled straight out of science fiction, as he
seems to have indicated last year. Both?"

